# Hi everyone!!



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

New to the forum, I've been lurking in the shadows for a week and finally decided I'd better sign up.

I'm currently chasing a 2014 Cruze diesel with 105K miles on it.
It's sitting at a Chevy dealership getting the timing belt etc. replaced before the Ford dealership puts it up for sale.
Should be back tomorrow some time.

Q: Any idea what a decent price should be for this car? Dealership has it up for $9k.
Sounds sharp with black exterior and silver interior.

Gonna need new tires soon as they are "marginal" (whatever that means).

I'm currently driving 115 miles round trip to work every day. Switching to this from a Saturn Vue basically means I get the car for free if I get a decent interest rate.  I already spoke to the credit union for that.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Welcome!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I would seek a complete history of the car prior to purchase as it relates to maintenance. High miles may not be a bad thing on the cAr if it's properly maintained. I think that asking price is quite high especially if it needs tires. According to Manheim auctions a 14 ctd went thru auction in below average condition with 89k miles for $6000 and that would be wholesale. I would have the Chevrolet dealer service the transmission and review history close and offer $7000.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome!

As one who's putting 142ish miles round trip per day on his car, I love mine. 

It rides like a big car, turns like a hatch, and oh so comfy. 

That said, be prepared for maintenance. Fuel filter and def being the 2 out of the norm from gas vehicles. 

These things have problems with the DEF heater and EGT sensors. Drive it hard once a week. Not a day goes by where I don't floor it up to 65mph. I had an EGT sensor show up a month after one of the others was just replaced. Started driving it hard and now been 8 weeks since it's gone off. I now have a OBD2 reader linked to my phone and it's no longer in permanent codes. 

You'll love the torque, specially 3rd gear. That's the "fun" gear.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I looked at the service history as given by carfax...

It has had 4 ecu checks. One at 32,000 and another at 64,000, then two more after that.
No more details but with the reading I've been doing I bet the dpf is starting to clog. If it is I'll do a full egr, dpf, scr, delete.
It could still be anything though.

The told me today they got it on a trade in from a traveling sales person.
Also said the inside was immaculate when it came in and they felt comfortable driving it without detailing it first.

They were waiting on parts (water pump) before completing the timing belt replacement.

I'll be running it at 75-80 up and down the freeway every day.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Aranarth said:


> I looked at the service history as given by carfax...
> 
> It has had 4 ecu checks. One at 32,000 and another at 64,000, then two more after that.
> No more details but with the reading I've been doing I bet the dpf is starting to clog. If it is I'll do a full egr, dpf, scr, delete.
> ...


You'd be surprised how cool the exhaust gases can be at those speeds. In bigger pickups, you need 800-1000a* EGT to help burn the spot off. At highway speeds, it's only 500-650*.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> I looked at the service history as given by carfax...
> 
> It has had 4 ecu checks. One at 32,000 and another at 64,000, then two more after that.
> No more details but with the reading I've been doing I bet the dpf is starting to clog. If it is I'll do a full egr, dpf, scr, delete.
> ...


If you purchase the car, if you don't delete right away, might buy a scanguage and that will tell you how many regens have gone on and will share with you the dpf situation. A salesman car doing highway miles might be a good thing, I would still want transmission serviced. Good luck


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for your help guys! Looks like I'll be test driving it tomorrow.
I'll see how the test drive goes.

I'm think I'll probably replace the brake pads and maybe rotors, get the transmission flushed, and get some winter tires on for winter. I live in west Michigan and drive through a lake effect snow belt to get to work every day.

If I have any questions I'll let you know!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

If you would like send me the last 8 of the VIN and I can get you some more info. (Or post a link to the dealers page on the car, it's usually on there.)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome! I have 189K miles on my diesel and still love it as much as I did driving it off the lot with 55 miles. 

Here's a good place to start:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...mmon-issues-fixes-2014-2015-cruze-diesel.html


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

CruzeDan said:


> If you would like send me the last 8 of the VIN and I can get you some more info. (Or post a link to the dealers page on the car, it's usually on there.)


Here it is: 1G1P75SZ9E7237094

(Wasn't sure if you meant here or in IM so I did both...)


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

diesel said:


> Welcome! I have 189K miles on my diesel and still love it as much as I did driving it off the lot with 55 miles.
> 
> Here's a good place to start:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...mmon-issues-fixes-2014-2015-cruze-diesel.html


Yup I found that one already thanks!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I checked in on that car. Found something not that abnormal, it had an HO2S replaced at 35,220 in Oct of 14. What I found that is peculiar is in July of 15 at 62,970 the DEF reservoir was replaced, not abnormal, but was is is that all 3 exhaust temperature sensors were replaced at the same time. There are no oil change records besides one at 7,864mi. The car was delivered to Rock Chevrolet in IL, the oil change was at Seelye in South Haven, MI, and the rest of the service was done at Midway Chevrolet in Plainwell, MI. The vehicle is out of B2B by milage, and is under Powertrain until 11/2018 or 100,457mi. This was one of the first diesels sold, as it was sold in 11 of 2013.
EDIT: Re-reading your original post, the car has 105,000mi on it, so it is out of all warranties from GM, and this vehicle does not have any GM extended warranties on it.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

(I shared this info on the post so others could chime in and provide assistance). There isn't anything overly concerning I found, but I would ask for oil change records, they must have had it changed somewhere besides a dealer (which could be concerning since they might have not used the correct oil) (if they continued to change it every 7,500mi its ok, but not ideal), and I would make sure you get a good price, because that is very high milage for a 2014, even one sold in 2013. But, with all that milage, and only 2 documented dealer visits, this car did pretty well. My almost 2 year old 14 with only 12,500 miles was in the shop more than that, and also had an H2OS and DEF reservoir replaced.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

CruzeDan said:


> I checked in on that car. Found something not that abnormal, it had an HO2S replaced at 35,220 in Oct of 14. What I found that is peculiar is in July of 15 at 62,970 the DEF reservoir was replaced, not abnormal, but was is is that all 3 exhaust temperature sensors were replaced at the same time. There are no oil change records besides one at 7,864mi. The car was delivered to Rock Chevrolet in IL, the oil change was at Seelye in South Haven, MI, and the rest of the service was done at Midway Chevrolet in Plainwell, MI. The vehicle is out of B2B by milage, and is under Powertrain until 11/2018 or 100,457mi. This was one of the first diesels sold, as it was sold in 11 of 2013.
> EDIT: Re-reading your original post, the car has 105,000mi on it, so it is out of all warranties from GM, and this vehicle does not have any GM extended warranties on it.


Thanks!!

I accidentally swapped the zero and five in my mileage but no matter the carfax report already mentioned the warranties are up so no big deal.
Reading through the Diesel tech and general forums the service list does sound like pretty standard stuff.

The only thing I'm going to do with in the month is getting the trans flushed with the amsoil atf recommended.
The timing belt with the water pump (and the idler I hope) was just done so I'm good for another 100,000 miles there.

I'm going to keep the standard rims and just swap with winter tires and get some new summer ones in the spring.

I'm hoping with lost of driving I won't have any issues with the dpf...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aranarth said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I accidentally swapped the zero and five in my mileage but no matter the carfax report already mentioned the warranties are up so no big deal.
> Reading through the Diesel tech and general forums the service list does sound like pretty standard stuff.
> ...


Just to chime in - it sounds like a good one. You should most likely have roughly the same level of service that I've had with mine. Just turned 190K yesterday and on my way to 200K.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I got to test drive it over the weekend...

There is some light crumple and ding damage to right front quarter panel and a ding in the hood.
The front bottom airdam on the right front (same side) is also bumped and the rubber lip is hanging out.

Power is very nice, impressed my mom who used to be a car mechanic in the UK. Car is DANGEROUS for speeders. It sounds exactly same with almost the same revs at 75 or 95. (oops!) Corners beautifully. It's got about a second and a half of turbo lag. Just long enough to get you creamed in a tight spot.

Driving from home to work which has a lot of down hill I pushed the 50 mile avg to a best of 46.3 according to the onboard computer. Previous 50 mile best was 42.1 The miles left on tank went from 300 to 353 at the same time. So the fuel economy is definitely there.

They put the price at $8770 just after they dropped it off for me to drive. They did put new tires on it so that is in their favor.

Not sure I like the color. It is charcoal outside with black interior. No sun roof. I bet this is a hot car in the summer.

Automatic rearview mirror is too bright. The rear windows really need a darker tint.

Other than those complaints. I think I'll take it.


----------

